# Equipment Return to DirecTV?



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Very close to leaving DirecTV for Dish. Been with D* for 2 years and 3 months (out of contract). I have 5 receivers. Can someone tell me what the process is for returning the receivers to D*? I assume I wouldn't be responsible for the shipping costs? Would D* send out boxes for me to ship the receivers in? Is it possible to have the original local installer come by and collect the receivers? Thanks for any info on this.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

DirecTV would probably just ship you prepaid recovery boxes for the receivers. I assume the cost of sending an installer out to recover the boxes would be prohibitive - they'd have to pay for the installer's time and still have to pay for the receivers to be shipped back to DirecTV for refurbishing or skeet practice or whatever they do with old receivers.


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

sacflies said:


> Very close to leaving DirecTV for Dish. Been with D* for 2 years and 3 months (out of contract). I have 5 receivers. Can someone tell me what the process is for returning the receivers to D*? I assume I wouldn't be responsible for the shipping costs? Would D* send out boxes for me to ship the receivers in? Is it possible to have the original local installer come by and collect the receivers? Thanks for any info on this.


Why are you leaving if i may ask?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They'll send boxes, prepaid. The most important parts to include are the Access Card, receiver and remote without batteries. I usually include the other accessories, but not required. They do not want the dish itself.

This is the only option, and since you've only been with them two years, all your receivers would be recoverable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sacflies said:


> Very close to leaving DirecTV for Dish. Been with D* for 2 years and 3 months (out of contract). I have 5 receivers. Can someone tell me what the process is for returning the receivers to D*? I assume I wouldn't be responsible for the shipping costs? Would D* send out boxes for me to ship the receivers in? Is it possible to have the original local installer come by and collect the receivers? Thanks for any info on this.


Retention will get involved if you're leaving. Just have them send reclamation boxes for your DVRs. Whatever you do, make sure you have tracking numbers or, if you can give them to an installer, make sure he gives you a receipt with the RID numbers of each receiver on it.

Rich


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Bamasat said:


> Why are you leaving if i may ask?


Mainly I'm just tired of the very slow and sluggish receivers. My HD receivers are so slow it is ridiculous. A basic function like changing the channel is an adventure. Pushing the Guide button on the remote results in a wait of 5 to 10 seconds before the guide pops up. The other day I pressed the number 5 on the remote to change to that channel and I swear to you it literally took 45 seconds for the receiver to go to the channel. I was left looking at a black screen for that long just waiting for it to change. These kinds of problems are just unacceptable to me. Plus the past few weeks one of my HR-23's reboots itself pretty much every day now...sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. I know they can replace it but I will still have many of the same problems I currently have even with a new box. I like D* as far as picture quality and program options. But the aggravation level has just reached a point where I am ready to try another provider. It has pretty much been this way the entire time I have had D*. So they don't seem to have any interest in fixing these issues. And if I stay with D* I would be upgrading to 2 additional HD boxes so I would be fighting with even more boxes. I currently have 2 HR-23's, 2 standard boxes and a standard DVR. Moving up to the Whole Home DVR (which is what I have been talking to them about) would only apparently add to my aggravation. Plus they aren't offering me much in any incentives to stay with them. With all the problems I've had you would think they would be more willing to work with me. I asked to have Whole Home DVR setup at no additional cost and asked for a discount on the MLB Extra Innings package. They wouldn't do it.

So, I am very close to hopping over to Dish and the Hopper. I hear their receivers are very fast. And the programming and PQ is about the same. Plus I would be saving about $25 a month the 1st year. The 2nd year the cost will be about the same. Yeah, the Hopper/Joey is new and they are working to iron out the bugs, but from what I am reading they function much better than D* receivers do even on initial release.

I just can't deal with these receivers any longer.

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

sacflies said:


> Mainly I'm just tired of the very slow and sluggish receivers. My HD receivers are so slow it is ridiculous. A basic function like changing the channel is an adventure. Pushing the Guide button on the remote results in a wait of 5 to 10 seconds before the guide pops up. The other day I pressed the number 5 on the remote to change to that channel and I swear to you it literally took 45 seconds for the receiver to go to the channel. I was left looking at a black screen for that long just waiting for it to change. These kinds of problems are just unacceptable to me. Plus the past few weeks one of my HR-23's reboots itself pretty much every day now...sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. I know they can replace it but I will still have many of the same problems I currently have even with a new box. I like D* as far as picture quality and program options. But the aggravation level has just reached a point where I am ready to try another provider. It has pretty much been this way the entire time I have had D*. So they don't seem to have any interest in fixing these issues. And if I stay with D* I would be upgrading to 2 additional HD boxes so I would be fighting with even more boxes. I currently have 2 HR-23's, 2 standard boxes and a standard DVR. Moving up to the Whole Home DVR (which is what I have been talking to them about) would only apparently add to my aggravation. Plus they aren't offering me much in any incentives to stay with them. With all the problems I've had you would think they would be more willing to work with me. I asked to have Whole Home DVR setup at no additional cost and asked for a discount on the MLB Extra Innings package. They wouldn't do it.
> 
> So, I am very close to hopping over to Dish and the Hopper. I hear their receivers are very fast. And the programming and PQ is about the same. Plus I would be saving about $25 a month the 1st year. The 2nd year the cost will be about the same. Yeah, the Hopper/Joey is new and they are working to iron out the bugs, but from what I am reading they function much better than D* receivers do even on initial release.
> 
> ...


Right answer and to a "t". 
Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sacflies said:


> Mainly I'm just tired of the very slow and sluggish receivers. My HD receivers are so slow it is ridiculous. A basic function like changing the channel is an adventure. Pushing the Guide button on the remote results in a wait of 5 to 10 seconds before the guide pops up. The other day I pressed the number 5 on the remote to change to that channel and I swear to you it literally took 45 seconds for the receiver to go to the channel. I was left looking at a black screen for that long just waiting for it to change. These kinds of problems are just unacceptable to me. Plus the past few weeks one of my HR-23's reboots itself pretty much every day now...sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. I know they can replace it but I will still have many of the same problems I currently have even with a new box. I like D* as far as picture quality and program options. But the aggravation level has just reached a point where I am ready to try another provider. It has pretty much been this way the entire time I have had D*. So they don't seem to have any interest in fixing these issues. And if I stay with D* I would be upgrading to 2 additional HD boxes so I would be fighting with even more boxes. I currently have 2 HR-23's, 2 standard boxes and a standard DVR. Moving up to the Whole Home DVR (which is what I have been talking to them about) would only apparently add to my aggravation. Plus they aren't offering me much in any incentives to stay with them. With all the problems I've had you would think they would be more willing to work with me. I asked to have Whole Home DVR setup at no additional cost and asked for a discount on the MLB Extra Innings package. They wouldn't do it.
> 
> So, I am very close to hopping over to Dish and the Hopper. I hear their receivers are very fast. And the programming and PQ is about the same. Plus I would be saving about $25 a month the 1st year. The 2nd year the cost will be about the same. Yeah, the Hopper/Joey is new and they are working to iron out the bugs, but from what I am reading they function much better than D* receivers do even on initial release.
> 
> ...


Sad, but understandable. But you're basing you opinion on two 23s, not the best HRs D* has. I don't think you'd feel the same if you had two 24s.

Rich


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

direct will send a box and a printed shipping label by Fedex the all u have to do is request the postal carrier pick it up at ur house I used usps web site to do this and left it on front porch the old mail man picked it up on date i requested and I did copy the shipping label numbers down when u get ship label, fed ex and USPS r partners in this endevor is shipping receiver back .....so it aint fast lol


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

One additional word of advice before you pull the trigger. Make absolutely sure D* agrees you are out of contract. The least little thing can trigger another commitment, right or wrong. So get it in writing from a email or something so you have ammunition if they screw up your final bill. I had been out of contract for quite a while, and DirecTV hit me with about $800 in charges a month later, including ETF's and un-returned receivers. Turns out all were "errors" on D*'s part, but it took a lot of effort to straighten out after the fact. This is all in spite of the fact that they had previously told me over the phone that I was out of contract and my owned receivers were indeed owned. So make sure all your ducks are in a row.

I've come across a half dozen bugs on Hopper so far, but all are minor. Otherwise, it's a really good system, and I'm happy with it. Be aware that with 2 hoppers and 3 joeys, you'll have 6 total tuners, one or two less than you have now. So live tv can be more limited at times. And if you plan on using DLNA (Media Share), be sure to ask for a HIC (similar to D*'s cinema connection kit).

Good luck


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

mdavej said:


> One additional word of advice before you pull the trigger. Make absolutely sure D* agrees you are out of contract. The least little thing can trigger another commitment, right or wrong. So get it in writing from a email or something so you have ammunition if they screw up your final bill. I had been out of contract for quite a while, and DirecTV hit me with about $800 in charges a month later, including ETF's and un-returned receivers. Turns out all were "errors" on D*'s part, but it took a lot of effort to straighten out after the fact. This is all in spite of the fact that they had previously told me over the phone that I was out of contract and my owned receivers were indeed owned. So make sure all your ducks are in a row.
> 
> I've come across a half dozen bugs on Hopper so far, but all are minor. Otherwise, it's a really good system, and I'm happy with it. Be aware that with 2 hoppers and 3 joeys, you'll have 6 total tuners, one or two less than you have now. So live tv can be more limited at times. And if you plan on using DLNA (Media Share), be sure to ask for a HIC (similar to D*'s cinema connection kit).
> 
> Good luck


How fast and generally predictable is the hopper verses what you HAD with D?
Honest comparison? (EX D rec type)


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

mdavej said:


> One additional word of advice before you pull the trigger. Make absolutely sure D* agrees you are out of contract. The least little thing can trigger another commitment, right or wrong. So get it in writing from a email or something so you have ammunition if they screw up your final bill. I had been out of contract for quite a while, and DirecTV hit me with about $800 in charges a month later, including ETF's and un-returned receivers. Turns out all were "errors" on D*'s part, but it took a lot of effort to straighten out after the fact. This is all in spite of the fact that they had previously told me over the phone that I was out of contract and my owned receivers were indeed owned. So make sure all your ducks are in a row.
> 
> I've come across a half dozen bugs on Hopper so far, but all are minor. Otherwise, it's a really good system, and I'm happy with it. Be aware that with 2 hoppers and 3 joeys, you'll have 6 total tuners, one or two less than you have now. So live tv can be more limited at times. And if you plan on using DLNA (Media Share), be sure to ask for a HIC (similar to D*'s cinema connection kit).
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely do as you suggest. Good to hear you are liking the Hopper so far. I would probably go with the 2 Hopper/2 Joey setup now as nobody currently watches TV in the room with the only standard def TV left in the house. I could always add another Joey later if needed. It would cost $200 for the extra Hopper. I wonder if it is possible to talk them down to $100 on this, since this is what D* wants to charge me to get 2 more HD receivers and do Whole Home DVR...and it would take 2 hoppers to get to a similar setup with Dish as far as tuners go. I will see if I can work them down.

D* has a serious problem on their hands with these HD receiver issues and Dish having the Hopper system now. The timing could not have been better for Dish, and couldn't have been worse for D*. I would think that many are hopping over. They better get these problems ironed out fast. They should be working on it 24/7. But since it has been a problem with me for 2+ years they don't seem to be in a hurry to fix it. I just don't understand that. Heads should roll over this.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would wait for the Next National Release of Software as I understand that it will Finally Fix the Speed Issues and it is being currently tested and is working well so a Little Birdie told me.

You would hate to leave and then find out a week or two later everything was fixed with a New NR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I would wait for the Next National Release of Software as I understand that it will Finally Fix the Speed Issues and it is being currently tested and is working well so a Little Birdie told me.
> 
> You would hate to leave and then find out a week or two later everything was fixed with a New NR.


Sage advice!!!

Rich


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Richierich said:


> I would wait for the Next National Release of Software as I understand that it will Finally Fix the Speed Issues and it is being currently tested and is working well so a Little Birdie told me.
> 
> You would hate to leave and then find out a week or two later everything was fixed with a New NR.


Yeah, I have heard the rumours. I can hold off for a bit. But I have to do something about my main receiver rebooting itself so often. It's getting more and more frequent. Is this rebooting thing another known problem or is this probably just something wrong with my receiver?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, there are others who have experienced similar rebooting problems and I believe this is also a software issue that will be resolved Soon hopefully with the Next National Release of Software.

Directv is definitely aware of the problems and are working on it whether they will admit it or not.

They are definitely not ignoring the problem as they know their Greatest Enemy is Losing Customers thru Churn.

Sometimes they Fix One Thing and create another problem and then have to fix that problem so just hang in there for the Next NR and if that doesn't fix it then consider your Options.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

sacflies said:


> Yeah, I have heard the rumours. I can hold off for a bit. But I have to do something about my main receiver rebooting itself so often. It's getting more and more frequent. Is this rebooting thing another known problem or is this probably just something wrong with my receiver?


Have you not called DirecTV about it already? Tell them what is happening and have it replaced without extending your commitment.


----------



## scottiemedic (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, new forum user. I've been with D* since late 90's and when I just had a problem with my 20-100, they sent a refurbed 20-700 and charged my account $19.95 for return shipping on the 100. It's their gear and they still charged, so I wouldn't be surprised if they required OP to ship back receivers at his expense or get charged the price for the boxes on his final bill. IMO

And on that note, great forum, I found it by comparing the 100 and 700 so I knew if I needed to expect problems (I spend most my time on tomshardware or craigslist and don't surf enough apparently). 

Thanks to everyone present and future, I hope to be able to contribute to users and get some questions answered myself!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The shipping charge should be to send you the replacement, which is waived with the Protection Plan. If you haven't had a lot of tech rolls etc, you've saved much more by not having it than the $20. You should not have been charged to send the old one back.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

sacflies said:


> Yeah, I have heard the rumours. I can hold off for a bit. But I have to do something about my main receiver rebooting itself so often. It's getting more and more frequent. Is this rebooting thing another known problem or is this probably just something wrong with my receiver?


the Hopper is so much faster
you'll love it
plus you will save $$$$ and get more HD channels


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

domingos35 said:


> the Hopper is so much faster
> you'll love it
> plus you will save $$$$ and get more HD channels


What rec did you have (D) in the comparison btw.?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bamasat said:


> What rec did you have (D) in the comparison btw.?


HR20-700


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"domingos35" said:


> the Hopper is so much faster
> you'll love it
> plus you will save $$$$ and get more HD channels


At least the nightly reboots aren't supposed to affect recordings or use, but still kind of funny considering his main complaint.


----------



## scottiemedic (Apr 11, 2012)

According to the CSR, they were shipping the receiver free, but costs the $19.95 for the return shipping 'sticker' through Fed-Ex. Needless to say I wasn't happy with them, being a customer for close to 15 years and only had them 'lease' me 2 receivers 3 years ago when I moved into my new home. I previously bought all my receivers and did the installs, but even allowed them to do the 'Pro' install at the same time. I found it odd and a bit of bad customer service given how much I've paid them over the years, but the 100 had the default hardware failure diagnosis and I needed a new receiver. I might call again and give them another chance to credit the shipping, otherwise I'm going to whine my way into new receivers all the way around (as soon as I learn the differences on this forum, haha).


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

domingos35 said:


> HR20-700


:lol:
AGAIN,
Exact right answer. 
Or you could have said as the famous college answer implies:
"_-D- ALLL of the above_ 
(meaning all rec's including the 24 and/or 34)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sacflies said:


> I currently have 2 HR-23's, 2 standard boxes and a standard DVR.
> 
> I just can't deal with these receivers any longer.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info.


I hear you. My R22 (really an HD DVR with no HD service) sucks especially since the new "HD GUI" was shoved down subscribers throats. That's why I still have SD service and no commitment.

But I have another question. You said you have a standard (SD) DVR. Are you displeased with it's channel change speed or responsiveness? I have two of them and I'm VERY happy with them!!


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> I hear you. My R22 (really an HD DVR with no HD service) sucks especially since the new "HD GUI" was shoved down subscribers throats. That's why I still have SD service and no commitment.
> 
> But I have another question. You said you have a standard (SD) DVR. Are you displeased with it's channel change speed or responsiveness? I have two of them and I'm VERY happy with them!!


The SD DVR is great. Zips along with anything I wanna do on it (R16-500). But I now have an HDTV in that room (42" LG from Best Buy on a price mistake for $189) and want to upgrade to an HD box, but am holding out until I decide what to do. I also have a standard (non DVR) box on another HDTV that I upgraded recently in my sunroom (32" non-functioning LG off craigslist for $40...replaced a few capacitors and it works fine), and it is very fast too.

I will hold off switching to Dish a few weeks and see if D* gets their act together, and if they do, see if they offer me a free upgrade to Whole Home DVR after all the problems I have had. But I have my doubts about any significant improvements coming any time soon. We will see.


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Richierich said:


> I would wait for the Next National Release of Software as I understand that it will Finally Fix the Speed Issues and it is being currently tested and is working well so a Little Birdie told me.
> 
> You would hate to leave and then find out a week or two later everything was fixed with a New NR.


I'm not sure a software rehaul can fix all these problems. It may be that some of the boxes themselves just can't handle all the stuff they are trying to make them do. I'm not holding my breathe that these issues will be fixed with the latest and greatest software release. To quote a Grandaddy album title, it seems D* is having a Sophtware Slump!


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Have you not called DirecTV about it already? Tell them what is happening and have it replaced without extending your commitment.


Yes, I told them about it (along with complaining about the terribly sluggish HD receivers) when I called to see what kind of deal they would offer to keep me as a customer. I haven't requested a replacement yet as I am deciding whether or not I am going to make the switch to Dish.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Rich said:


> Sad, but understandable. But you're basing you opinion on two 23s, not the best HRs D* has. I don't think you'd feel the same if you had two 24s.
> 
> Rich


I 100% agree, but getting the 24's is the problem. He would either have to buy them outright from say Solidsignal.com, thus costing him a chunk of money or play the receiver lottery by trying to talk Directv into giving him replacements, which of course, as we all know is not guaranteed to get him HR24s anyway.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sacflies said:


> Yeah, I have heard the rumours. I can hold off for a bit. But I have to do something about my main receiver rebooting itself so often. It's getting more and more frequent. Is this rebooting thing another known problem or is this probably just something wrong with my receiver?


Could be either your receiver or, more likely, it's reaction to the last couple NRs. One of my owned 20-700s had rebooted several times in the last couple weeks. I'm just gonna wait for the next NR and see what happens to it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> I 100% agree, but getting the 24's is the problem. He would either have to buy them outright from say Solidsignal.com, thus costing him a chunk of money or play the receiver lottery by trying to talk Directv into giving him replacements, which of course, as we all know is not guaranteed to get him HR24s anyway.


There are ways to get 24s from D*. Just have to "play" the system.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chuck W said:


> I 100% agree, but getting the 24's is the problem. He would either have to buy them outright from say Solidsignal.com, thus costing him a chunk of money or play the receiver lottery by trying to talk Directv into giving him replacements, which of course, as we all know is not guaranteed to get him HR24s anyway.


In many cases that chunk of money used to purchase a HR24 can be credited if the purchaser applies for it.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> In many cases that chunk of money used to purchase a HR24 can be credited if the purchaser applies for it.


Very seldom happens.....seldom enough I wouldn't be promoting this idea


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> In many cases that chunk of money used to purchase a HR24 can be credited if the purchaser applies for it.


I haven't seen that happening very often lately. They seem to be tightening up the old belt.

Rich


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> I haven't seen that happening very often lately. They seem to be tightening up the old belt.
> 
> Rich


That's exactly what I was told by a tech on a recent visit. I managed to talk him out of two HR24s in exchange for my creaky HR20-700s under the Protection Plan.

He gave me a bit of advice. He recommended that if anyone wanted 24s to make an appointment for a morning visit at least a week in advance. That way you would be one of the first stops and the tech would be more likely to have 24s on the truck.

I tipped him $10....seemed like it was more than worth it!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mnassour said:


> That's exactly what I was told by a tech on a recent visit. I managed to talk him out of two HR24s in exchange for my creaky HR20-700s under the Protection Plan.
> 
> He gave me a bit of advice. He recommended that if anyone wanted 24s to make an appointment for a morning visit at least a week in advance. That way you would be one of the first stops and the tech would be more likely to have 24s on the truck.


Been aware of that for a long time. Bears repeating from time to time.



> I tipped him $10....seemed like it was more than worth it!


For two 24s? $50 to $100 would have been more appropriate....:lol:

Rich


----------

